# can I have a horse



## spencer and cindy

I live in paradise pa, lancaster co. I own 1.7 acres withe a creek running through the middle of the property.Its residential property,Can I own a horse here????


----------



## Spastic_Dove

You need to call your city and ask them about zoning for your property.


----------



## churumbeque

spencer and cindy said:


> I live in paradise pa, lancaster co. I own 1.7 acres withe a creek running through the middle of the property.Its residential property,Can I own a horse here????


Check with the city or county for your local zoning.


----------



## spencer and cindy

I have an amish neighbor and he has horses.Thanks will call monday,Hope I dont have to sell my house!


----------



## PaintHorseMares

The best person to talk to is your county clerk. They typically know just about everything about the ordinances. Don't be fooled by a residential zoning since that often has absolutely nothing to do with what you can do with your land. Around here in NC, all farm land is zoned residential and you can have as many farm animals as you want regardless of the size of your property as long as they are not abused, neglected, or kept in an unhealthy fashion.


----------



## Gidget

if you can't on your property you can always board somewhere if close by


----------



## spencer and cindy

*No horse in Paradise!*

:---(Turns out since I have So many amish neiborghs buying up residential property they passed a new zoining law saying you cant put any kind of structure any closer then 50 feet to you property line.Man I hate to be told know.And since I have a creek running throught the middle Im screwed! Oh well thanks for the replies.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

You can always board some where.


----------



## spencer and cindy

Ok,What are you talking about???


----------



## Speed Racer

You don't know what boarding means?

Public boarding stables are the norm for most horse owners. 

You pay someone else to house your horse. Depending on the boarding arrangement, that could run anywhere from pasture board with nothing but water provided, to full stall board with feed and hay included, as well as use of all the facilities.

You live in Lancaster county, PA. Surely with the number of horses in your area, there are boarding stables.


----------



## spencer and cindy

Yes, since I found out that we can't keep her on our property She is being boarded 7$ a day full care! half mile from my home. Thanks for the reply...


----------



## Speed Racer

$200.00 a month for full board is an extremely inexpensive price around here, but I don't know your economy, so that might just be regular price in your area.


----------



## spencer and cindy

Im sorry, I was reading the red lettering under your reply.It kind of through me off a little.


----------



## spencer and cindy

It's cheaper then the norm for sure.It's an amish farm and they don't have all the extras that an acual horse boarding vasilaty would have. But he does have plenty of land,stalls other horses for company and a round pen. So Im happy with it for now.I can't beat the price or the location,minets from my house so its easy to see her every day.


----------

